# Letter by Catholic Priests on Gay Marriage



## Scott (Mar 1, 2006)

Canadian priests support gay marriage: 
Quebec Priests Challenge Same-Sex Stand


> The signatories include the maverick, outspoken Father Raymond Gravel. Father Gravel -- who had a rough-and-tumble youth as a prostitute and barman in a leather bar before he entered the priesthood -- has often criticized the church's views on gays in the past.


Interesting connection between his past and his present views.


----------

